# Help!!!



## Summerrose4202 (10 mo ago)

It’s been 20 days since my rats mated and today the mom is acting weird she keeps trying to jump out of the tote that’s her birthing cage(it’s a large storage tote with holes for ventilation. I’m not sure what’s going on but I’m nervous she isn’t doing well. I tried taking her out but she just runs around aimlessly. What should I do😭😭


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Can you post a picture of this tote?


----------

